# Free to good home!!!



## lu26

This little monkey called Teddy my daughters puppy who has just chewed my shoe so while shes out tonight i am giving him away 
http://









Butter wouldn't melt  and Tippy gets a pillow 

http://


----------



## TiffanyLouise

Awww bless!!!!


----------



## happysaz133

Awww so cute! And I love your hound! He has similar markings to my Todd.


----------



## griffpan

Ohh Teddy does look like a little monkey as well, but a cutie, great photos


----------



## Guest

It couldn't possibly have been him who chewed your shoe - he looks soooooooo innocent. Must have been another poodle who came in and did it!


----------



## lu26

spellweaver said:


> It couldn't possibly have been him who chewed your shoe - he looks soooooooo innocent. Must have been another poodle who came in and did it!


 Hmm my daughter said the same when she rang last night to see how he was as nanny (me) was looking after him she said are you sure it was Teddy  well he did have of it hanging out of his mouth..bless

Tippy's too lazy to chew anything


----------



## snowey

Aw he has an innocent look - he maybe had in his mouth to tell you he found it that way lol
It was'nt any of mine


----------



## Francesca

I will have him willingly if he needs a home 
regards Francesca


----------



## Guest

Me finks you're fibbing!!! On two counts!!!
First that little innocent would NEVER chew anything!
Second - you'd never give him away!!!

right ain't I!!!!!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest

Awww what a little cutie.
Surely your joking  i would fall out with my mum big time if she gave my dog away hehe
maybe keep your shoes away


----------



## Mese

awww he's adorable 
No way did that sweet angelic pup eat your shoes


----------

